# how to waterproof exterior cement block walls



## dimmi (Jul 9, 2009)

I own a townhouse constructed with cement block that is painted. It was waterproofed over 10 years ago with a crystalline product. It needs to be coated again. Any advise on products and methods will be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## ohman (Jun 23, 2009)

If it's retaining wall, try UGL drylok..

For the "cement block" do you mean "stucco?" I think you could try Terpolymer (aka elastomeric) paint, such as Kelly Moore 1128. hope this helps


----------



## Justabottle (Jul 9, 2009)

UGL Drylok or Zinsser Watertite are the best products.

Ther Drylok is probably the better choice, it's time tested and proven to work.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

This is some good stuff too.---->*Sherwin Williams: Loxon XP Waterproofing masonry coating*


----------



## ohman (Jun 23, 2009)

Just curious, does the XP also provide both oil-based and latex-based solutions like DryLok? Thanks!


----------



## Carpenter (Jul 11, 2009)

*Waterproofing*

I have 2 products of choice when it comes to waterproofing walls. The first is Bakor Blueskin - a peel-and-stick self healing membrane available at the Home Depot. Comes in rolls of 3' x 50' and will never fail even if punctured. Google it for more info. My second product of choice is SikaTop Seal 107ca; a flexible, waterproofing and protective slurry mortar. Mix components A and B and paint it on with a mason's brush. Great stuff, if expensive. Check www.sika.ca for more information. These are commercial products and are sometimes not readily available for the average DIY'er - but with commercial products you will get commercial results........ - care must be taken when using them! Blueskin is tricky to install and Sika 107ca creates fumes. I've used them both alot so if one (or both) of these products fits your needs, contact me and I will write to you the proper installation procedures and well as safety precautions.


----------

